# Wonderful meetings in Copenhagen.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Hi LJ's.*

Life is kind of running these days, but not into the sand, just running and sharing wonderful moments with me.

Some months ago I got a mail from a fellow LJ Elksniffer , he told me his son Eric was coming to Copenhagen and was wondering if I could be helpful with some places to look at art since Eric is a painter and here in Europe on a long tour to study the old masters.
By the way I am trying to push or fellow LJ friend to post some projects, I know he is making Winsor chairs, on his son's website you can see a chair they did together.
http://stonestudio.wordpress.com/category/running-post/page/2/
I am always happy to help and to meet new people so of course I said yes to meet him.









And so after some mails he was all of a sudden here in my workshop in Copenhagen.
It showed out that we had a lot in common, both studied architecture, passion for art and a lot more that we learned during several meetings and hours of talk. Thank you Eric.









This is Eric's home and studio, give his site a visit, he has an amazing talent and I will look forward to follow his progress in the future, I think the sky is his limit.

Eric's wonderful girlfriend came to visit him here in Copenhagen so I had the luck to meet her too, they were both in my new apartment to dine with my daughter and I and today we all three took a ride in my car to visit some museums up the coast.
First two with old paintings that I felt Eric would enjoy, Ordrupgaard and Nivaagaard and finally at the Louisiana museum with modern art, we have to get him updated and also his girlfriend and I enjoyed some modern art too. Smiles.









Who is looking at who or what?









Life is a matter of focus, I think, what we focus on is what we see sharp and this is what we remember.










Here they are in the bookshop of the Louisiana museum.









And we managed to find a simple but inspiring thing for our fellow LJ's.
I think this one could be a subject for my friend Jim.
It is for putting hot pots on the table.










Here a picture full of smiles from our first meeting.

We are still having more plans here in Copenhagen before they leave, one is a woodworking project that I will post more about when we get there.

*Thank you Eric for some nice meetings and I could imagine a future friendship,*
Mads


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

When I saw the first picture I thought you were changing style…

Enjoy!


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

How funny, I was just wondering what ol' Mafe was up to recently. Glad to hear you are doing well and looking forward to your next update. Cheers!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Mads,

In the true spirit of the LumberJocks, you are the epitome of friendship and hospitality.

Thanks for sharing your experiences.

Best Regards. - Len


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You are a wonderful host, Mads!

By the way, as a resident of New Orleans, Louisiana, I was somewhat surprised to learn there is a Louisiana Museum of Modern Art in Denmark. Research tells me the name comes from the original owner of the property, who was married to three different women, all named Louise.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

You are being a great host Mads. Quite a good coincidence that Eric has also studied architecture.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

so glad you met a new friend and had so many things in common, enjoy the trips you do and keep sending us these great pictures, always love to see mafe smiling…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

So great to see you smiling!!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice one Mads you have twin Brother 

Jamie


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice to read about meetings like this one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful time.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome how the page can bring us together to share and discover!
(.......another ex student of architecture, fine arts and a big passion for the masters!)
Keep us posted!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Great story, Mads. It sounds like you both hit it off. That.s wonderful.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

It's good to have friends and to make new ones. Thanks for sharing Mads. Take care.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, great post Mads! Things like this put a smile on my face that lasts the full day! Thanks!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Mads! I think you should grow an impressive beard like Eric!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Great post buddy, and what a beautiful museum.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wonderful post and a great story. 
Hope you guys and gals get to spend a bunch of time together.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi there,
Yes a wonderful time spend and plenty of good memories to hold after.










I bought two pipe kits, one for me and one for Eric, so we will spend a little time working on these and he will bring his as a work in progress when he will go on to Paris after Copenhagen.
One day we might then get the chance to smoke them together, if life will.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Len, I could not agree more. Mads is a great friend and host!!...........Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you Jim,
Thank you all for all the kind comments, I love this place!
Lately I have been off line mostely, life is too busy, but I try these days to catch up on the 220 notifications I had missed…
Smiles to all of you,
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

So nice to know we have a LJ abassador over in Denmark with such open arms! Great story Mads.


----------



## Elksniffer (Feb 5, 2009)

It is a great story because Mads is a great fellow. How amazing that a young man from rural Montana can end up in Copenhagen, Denmark and find a kindred spirit due to the openess of a Lumberjock. The Lumberjock community is a collection of great people willing to share and help each other and my hat is off to Mads for sharing his city and shop. Well done Mads and may you and Eric's path cross again.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice story Mads. By the way my mom is buried at the graveyard you can see in the Louisiana pic. My dad is going to be 90 at Christmas time, and we will be coming over.. Maybe we can meet?

Madts.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

how wonderful.
A beautiful story!


----------



## xtoolxxtools (Mar 13, 2013)

I live in a quiet apartment, and using my sander with a built in vacuum creates way too much noise. What is a cheap place I can go to use my tool? I don't real want to spend a lot.

Thanks for sharing.

Hand Tools


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey

We are more alike than different. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mads, what a great story and (as usual) with outstanding picture to boot. Love the museum shots, and the huge window with outside scene. What a beautiful place. I second the call for a Eric Beard on Mads!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi there guys and Debbie…
Once again thank you for the wonderful comments and the smile on my lips.
Smitty I work an that part now, but not sure I will be able to wait shaving so long.
Elksniffer (the father of Eric), thank you for making our meeting possible, you can be proud of that guy.
Madts, you are more than welcome, just tell me when, I will be happy to see you here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dead serious bearded men.









Less serious bearded men.


----------

